# NE FL Flood Tide



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

its voodoo! haha, NE Florida treasure, about the only thing we have to look forward to.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes something like that . One of the treasures, but one least talked about. It's all tight lips anywhere you turn. Looks like just putting in time is the best bet


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Looks like just putting in time is the best bet


Hiring a guide is the best bet.


----------



## Brad_M (Mar 6, 2014)

Had a guy come up this way last week (not sure he is on the forum though) that I bought a trolling motor from on this forum. His friend posted it for him, so I'm to believe he doesn't have an account. 

Anyhow, with work and all the other scheduling conflicts, he was able to get here at the end of the flooding week. The fish had been gorging all week long and action in the grass was slow. I hooked into a mid slot red with an 8wt. but lost him while trying to pick up slack....it's difficult to cast to a fish that snuck up 10' behind you! I had 80' of line in my hand expecting to see something way off, as usual...Anyhow, live, learn, fish tomorrow. 

We did see multiple sheep's in the grass and we hit a half dozen spots, with little to no fish. Mark your calendar for the next one fellas, should be heating up in a hurry. After this the reds will be hitting their winter pattern and will be up on the mud in large schools.


----------

